# Big move



## Hedgie2001 (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a hedgehog that just turned a year a little over a week ago. I've had her since she was about 2 months old, she had just been separated from mom. We had lived in a small trailer with my family ever since we got her. I had her on a schedule for when she sleeps eats and when she's allowed to run around my room. The day after her birthday we ended up moving and it messed up her schedule for one night and now she's up all day now instead of sleeping at night and she's not sleeping in her usual spots (under her wheel or in her pouch). What do I do?


----------



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi there, 

When did the move take place? Keep in mind that a new environment can cause quite some stress for your hedgie. Some hedgies adjust quite fast, as where others are going to require a little more patience to get back to their usual selves. If your hedgie’s day/night routine is completely reversed right now, you could try to keep it dark in the room during the day and see what that does.


----------

